# Netbeans WS Client Clean and Build



## Generic1 (7. Jan 2012)

Hi,

also ich programmiere mit Netbeans und es klappt auch alles ganz gut, ich habe eine WSDL von der ich mir einen WS Client erstelle - alles ohne Probleme, das einzige was mir auffällt ist, dass die automatisch vom WS erzeugten Sourcen unter Generated Sources (jax-ws) gespeichert werden - auch OK für mich.

Wenn ich nun in Netbeans auf Clean and Build klicke um die jar zu bekommen, sind die Generated Sources weg und ich hab einen haufen Exceptions in meinem Projekt.

Ich glaub das es so ist dass beim Clean alle Files die Netbeans nicht kennt (also auch Generated Sources) gelöscht werden und dann Netbeans diese Generated Sources natürlich nicht mehr builden kann.

Das kanns aber nicht wirklich sein - hat das Problem von euch schon mal jemand gehabt mit Netbeans und was kann man da machen?
lg


----------



## Gast2 (9. Jan 2012)

Generic1 hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich glaub das es so ist dass beim Clean alle Files die Netbeans nicht kennt (also auch Generated Sources) gelöscht werden und dann Netbeans diese Generated Sources natürlich nicht mehr builden kann.
> 
> ...



Ja, die werden mit clean gelöscht, aber nur aus dem Grund, weil das WSDL komplett neu geparsed wird und der Client neu erstellt wird. Vermutlich gibt es hier Verbindungsprobleme, die die Client-Generierung behindern? Ich hatte solche Effekte seltenst und waren nach einem zweiten Anstoß geglückt.
Abhilfe schafft Build ohne Clean oder den Client in ein Extra-Projekt packen und dann das jar (nicht Projekt!) in's eigentliche Projekt einbinden.


----------



## Generic1 (10. Jan 2012)

Hi,

besten Dank für die Antwort!!! 
Also Verbindungsprobleme könnens bei mir nicht gewesen sein. Ich habe den Server am selben Rechner laufen wie den Client. 
Ich werd mal Build ohne Clean nochmal probieren - soweit ich mich errinnern kann ist dann auch das Selbe passiert wie beim Clean mit Build aber ich bin nichtmehr ganz sicher.

lg
Generic1


----------

